# The Future Of Music



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

SONNET CLV said:


> Language only communicates when one understands it. Otherwise, it remains merely sounds. Such sounds may prove interesting; they will certainly seem different from what one normally perceives as language. But the important thing is that the speakers of a language hear meaning while the non-speakers hear only sound.
> 
> I enjoy Hungarian opera because I know none of the language, so the vocals become part of the music rather than part of the theatrical story. I cannot listen to, say, an English opera in the same way I listen to an Hungarian opera.
> 
> ...


----------

